# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >   Inspired by Phil's response yesterday, does anybody have favorite playlists they want to share?
 > 
 > I'm going to make a few for my trip to St. Barths in November.
 > 
 > Morning coffee with a view
 > Chilli

## Jeanette

Inspired by Phil's response yesterday, does anybody have favorite playlists they want to share?

I'm going to make a few for my trip to St. Barths in November.

Morning coffee with a view
Chilling on the beach
Cruising around the island
Sunset
Post-dinner mellow
Dancing stuff

----------


## GramChop

shell-seeking chill
pool party
psychedelic rock
clouds in my coffee
after dinner drinks
panty droppers (mainly barry white and michael buble)

----------


## Jeanette

Girlfriend, care to share the songs on your playlists?  I am looking for a little inspiration to make my own.

Hmmm, panty droppers???  That list should be fun.

----------


## GramChop

when i get home on monday i'll send you a pt with the songs on each list....it will all be crystal clear!!!

----------


## Jeanette

Can't wait (and it doesn't have to be Monday).

----------


## Voosh

Guess it might just be me. I don't bring any tunes. I just listen to the local radio stations and catch any live music that pops up. Kinda like being there, eh? 

Biggest regret - not having a recorder with me on Aruba (we drove and dove every nook and cranny) to "snap" the "Arrrruba Muffler" commercials. Every other minute they were on. We started chanting along with them after a while. Cheap thrills.  :p

----------


## Eddie

Not exactly a playlist, but I often play this as my first song of the day while on sbh. The video isn't very good (don't know why they added the bomb sound), but the song & lyrics are perfect for a new day, down there:
You can get the lyrics by clicking on "more info".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldH...eature=related

----------


## JoshA

This is the first song on my BVI playlist. It works great for SB as well. 

BTW, Quito is playing in Annapolis at the boat show this weekend. 

I'll also catch him in January at his Gazebo in Cane Garden Bay.

----------


## MIke R

Quito, the Gazebo and Cane Garden Bay are all so great

----------


## MIke R

our first song  on the St Barts mix is always Island Fever by JB.....

----------


## andynap

> our first song  on the St Barts mix is always Island Fever by JB.....




Take Zithromax and go to bed.

----------


## Eddie

Is Zithromax a heavy metal band?

----------


## Jeanette

> Is Zithromax a heavy metal band?



I had to look it up. Zithromax is an oral antibiotic.

----------


## Eddie

> Originally Posted by eddie
> 
> Is Zithromax a heavy metal band?
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look it up. Zithromax is an oral antibiotic.



Same thing. Heavy metal makes me sick... :)

----------


## MIke R

all this Quito talk has reminded me I lost my Quito Caribbean Run CD in my last divorce and need to get another copy...problem is they are hard to come by..

unless Josh can score me one in January???

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Jeanette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by eddie
> ...




Hear hear

----------


## MIke R

bunch of narrow minded ol farts..... :p 

not all heavy metal is bad

----------


## JoshA

> all this Quito talk has reminded me I lost my Quito Caribbean Run CD in my last divorce and need to get another copy...problem is they are hard to come by..
> 
> unless Josh can score me one in January???




No problem Miker but these days you might be able to get it online. I can probably pick one up in Annapolis also.

Check  this to see if that works.

----------


## Jeanette

> Not exactly a playlist, but I often play this as my first song of the day while on sbh. The video isn't very good (don't know why they added the bomb sound), but the song & lyrics are perfect for a new day, down there:
> You can get the lyrics by clicking on "more info".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldH...eature=related



I haven't heard It'a a Beautiful Morning in years...I loved this song when I was younger!!

Thanks, now I finally have My Favorite Things out of my head. :p

----------


## MIke R

thanks for that Josh...looks like that site will do it

I dont  know how I missed that when I googled it

----------


## MIke R

> I haven't heard It'a a Beautiful Morning in years...I loved this song when I was younger!!
> 
> Thanks, now I finally have My Favorite Things out of my head. :p




you re about to be poisoned again...kind of a similar morning theme

listen if you dare..it could be days before it leaves you


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxOdvH1Qygs

----------


## JoshA

Let me know if it doesn't work since I remember some trouble when I tried to buy a CD from Quito online.

----------


## MIke R

ok Josh..thanks

----------


## Jeanette

> Originally Posted by Jeanette
> 
> I haven't heard It'a a Beautiful Morning in years...I loved this song when I was younger!!
> 
> Thanks, now I finally have My Favorite Things out of my head. :p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I looooooove this song!!  Keep 'em coming guys.  I am going to have La Pointe up and dancing early with this playlist.  :laugh: 

Good morning starshine
The earth says hello
You twinkle above us
We twinkle below

Good morning starshine
You lead us along
My love and me as we sing
Our early morning singing song

Gliddy glub gloopy
Nibby nabby noopy
La la la lo lo
Sabba sibby sabba
Nooby abba nabba
Le le lo lo
Tooby ooby walla
Nooby abba naba
Early morning singing song

Good morning starshine
The earth says hello
You twinkle above us
We twinkle below

Good morning starshine
You lead us along
My love and me as we sing
Our early morning singing song

Gliddy glub gloopy
Nibby nabby noopy
La la la lo lo
Sabba sibby sabba
Nooby abba nabba
Le le lo lo
Tooby ooby walla
Nooby abba naba
Early morning singing song

Singing a song
Humming a song
Singing a song
Loving a song
Laughing a song
Singing a song
Sing the song
Song song song sing
Sing sing sing sing song

----------


## Jeanette

Not a morning theme, but this is another "makes me wanna dance" favorite.  I heard this on a Philly station not too long ago.

Dancing in the Moonlight

----------


## MIke R

that song is pure toxic to most of us.... :thumbdown:

----------


## Jeanette

Why? I'd group it right along with the Oliver tune.

----------


## MIke R

Im *talking* about the Oliver tune....LOL

----------


## Jeanette

> Im *talking* about the Oliver tune....LOL



Ahh, makes sense, you think it is toxic.  That's probably why I love it then.      :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> Im *talking* about the Oliver tune....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, makes sense, you think it is toxic.  That's probably why I love it then.



me???..just me??

do a poll....LOL

----------


## JoshA

I'm with Miker - makes me want to take a shower and brush my teeth to get it out of my head.

----------


## Eddie

It doesn't bother me... It was from "Hair" wasn't it?

----------


## andynap

> Gliddy glub gloopy
> Nibby nabby noopy
> La la la lo lo
> Sabba sibby sabba
> Nooby abba nabba
> Le le lo lo
> Tooby ooby walla
> Nooby abba naba
> Early morning singing song
> ...




New Jersey speak??

----------


## Jeanette

I'll betcha Missy and Amy love the Oliver song, too.  Maybe it's a strong woman song.  :thumb up:

----------


## andynap

I know Missy would- SOP- I bet Amy doesn't. She speaks English.

----------


## Voosh

Back to Zithro... I've got a slight cold. What would be better? Some Mettalica at full volume, a Z-pac or a six pack?

----------


## Jeanette

> Back to Zithro... I've got a slight cold. What would be better? Some Mettalica at full volume, a Z-pac or a six pack?



Tylenol Cold works splendidly.

Okay, Voosh, you seem like a happy, easy-going kinda guy.  What do you think of the Oliver song?  Quite honestly, now that I know that Mike and Andy don't like it, I like it even more.   }:|

----------


## Voosh

I have no problems with that tune. The crap I've heard over the years make that one sound golden. 

Reminds me of my long-haired days in Ann Arbor seeing a road version of Hair. There's always so much around to marvel about.

----------


## MIke R

> I'll betcha Missy and Amy love the Oliver song, too.  Maybe it's a strong woman song.




or a Pollyanna, peachy keen, Mr Rogers kind of woman....LOL

----------


## Jeanette

Even if you don't like Oliver, you have to admit the guy had a great sense of fashion.

Oliver Singing Jean (Fair Warning!)

----------


## MIke R

OMG I forgot he did that song too...God the 70's were a weird decade....how can a decade have him and Jimi at the same time??..LOL

----------


## Jeanette

Just wanted to show you that Oliver was not a one hit wonder.   :laugh: 

I openly admit that Jean was an awful song.  I can't even pretend to like it.

Good Morning Starshine went to No. 6 in 1969.  Admit it, Mike, you probably still have your original 45.

----------


## Eddie

It's not too difficult to find annoying songs. It's much harder to find great ones.

Personally, I think Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody is the worst song ever made. Self indulgent drivel, but it's always on those Greatest Song Ever lists. If I ever hear it again, I'm gonna smash my head in with my tripod.

----------


## andynap

> Good Morning Starshine went to No. 6 in 1969



I heard that drugs were very big that year.  } :Frown:

----------


## MIke R

> Admit it, Mike, you probably still have your original 45.




jeanette....you re showing your young age with that comment..in 1969 it was all about 8 tracks, and the newest whiz bang..the cassette tape..45's were dinosaurs by then

----------


## MIke R

my first purchased 45 was Runaround Sue by Dion

----------


## Voosh

Re: 8 track. 

About ten years ago we took some back roads going up north. In Grayling the local record store (remember those?) was having a blowout sale on those 8 tracks. Three bins full of them out on the street! I can only imagine what the garbage dumpster was full of the next morning.

----------


## amyb

My first 45 purchases were LA DONNA MOBILE-Mario Lanza and VENUS-Frankie Avalon. I like to dabble in various modes even then. 

We showed kids a 45 record adapter-the snap in the center kind. They had no clue. Like what were 45's and 78's and what is vinyl????

----------


## MIke R

you remember what you paid for it?

----------


## Eddie

Amy- You need one of these:

http://www.zazzle.com/45_record_adap...96435378705017

----------


## Voosh

Nice one Eddie. 

Amy, "Venus" is a pure, simple GREAT song. I can remember driving people nuts wantin' to play it live. Running through the chords with a band and giving the lead singer the first few verses always played well. "Venus, in blue jeans. Mona Lisa..."

----------


## amyb

69 cents each.

----------


## amyb

That is so perfct!

----------


## MIke R

> 69 cents each.




hmmm....could have been..I was thinking 49 cents but  believe Runaround Sue came out after Venus  so it couldnt have been

----------


## amyb

It was 2 for a dollar. I shopped at the local Record Shop in Queens and the in Oceanside Long Island when we MOVED UP!!-no chains out my way.

----------


## Voosh

http://www.lyrics.com/lyrics/frankie-avalon/venus.html 


Here's the one I was thinking of - 

http://www.lyrics.com/lyrics/bobby-v...lue-jeans.html 

For the guitar players -  


http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/..._jeans_crd.htm

----------


## phil62

Ah Voosh. With that tune in my head I am off to bed now. Thank you for a lovely present-the best as it was not expercted.  73's, & 88's, Amy

----------

